# Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!



## Leif-Jesper (26. Januar 2005)

|wavey: 
Eben habe ich Barsche gegessen, die nur ca. 7cm. groß waren.Ich muss sagen, die haben echt super geschmeckt.Man muss sie einfach ausnehmen, abziehen(dabei sollte man die Bauchlappen abmachen, da diese voller Gräten sind und moddrig schmecken), die Köpfe abschneiden und die After-, sowie die Rückenflossen herausziehen.Dann schlägt man ein Ei in einem tiefen Teller auf und verrührt es nun mit frisch gepresstem Knoblauch und Salz (man kann auch andere Gewürze nehmen).Jetzt wälzt man die Barsche erst im gewürzten Ei und dann in Paniermehl(so dick, wie man's mag).Jetzt die Barsche noch braten und mit einer Sauce(ich hab Currysauce genommen)servieren.Die Barsche isst man, indem man mit dem Daumen in den Schlitz im Rücken(da wo die Flossen waren)fässt und das Fleisch vorsichtig von der Mittelgräte löst.Nun das Fleisch in die Sauce tauchen und ab in den Mund.#6 

Ps: Bitte um Rückmeldung.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

War da noch was von den Barschen übrig nach dem Bauchlappen abnehmen?:q :m #6


----------



## Timmy (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Barsch-Finger-Food........................warum nicht!


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Die Schweizer filetieren diese kleinen Barsche sogar, gibt dan 5 Markstückgroße Filets, würzen, panieren und ab in die Pfanne! (Frittieren geht aber auch!!)
Heißt in der Schweiz "Eglifilet" und schmeckt superlecker!! #h


----------



## Adrian* (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

so kleine barsche? mit ner packung salzstangen hättst du weniger arbeit!


----------



## burti (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Ja kleine Barsche sind richtig gut, machen aber leider sehr viel Arbeit.
Ich bevorzuge auch die Filet Variante, wobei ich diese dann nur ganz leicht mit Mehl bestäube und dann den Pfannenboden küssen lasse.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Es bleibt allerdings sehr viel über, da die Bärschlein ausser den Bauchlappengräten nur noch die Mittellgräte haben.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Ich will wieder Barsche, aber wir dürfen nicht Spinnfischen#q .


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*



			
				burti schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kleine Barsche sind richtig gut, machen aber leider sehr viel Arbeit.
> Ich bevorzuge auch die Filet Variante, wobei ich diese dann nur ganz leicht mit Mehl bestäube und dann den Pfannenboden küssen lasse.


Wie niedlich, den Pfannenboden "küssen" lassen 
So kann man das auch machen, je nach Geschmack!! #h


----------



## Agalatze (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

oh man ich möchte garnicht wissen was die schweizer da für ein kilo
filet bezahlen müssen... eijeijei


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> oh man ich möchte garnicht wissen was die schweizer da für ein kilo
> filet bezahlen müssen... eijeijei


Hallo Aga #h
Die Biester werden da mit der Hegene gefangen, so wie an der Küste die Heringe!


----------



## Agalatze (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

aber die dinger müssen ja noch filitier werden und das wird schweine teuer oder was meinst du ?


----------



## Schnappi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Hee Atze , alles Klaro bei Dir ? |wavey:  
Um die Schweizer würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen , so lange Du fein in Germany bleibst , musst Du da auch nix bezahlen :q :q


----------



## basswalt (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

ja ein kilo wird zwischen 45 und 50 sfr gehandelt. die müssen aber mindestens 15 cm haben.  ich lass die lieber noch ein wenig zunehmen und fange die später mal.....


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Hört sich ja super an ! SInd frittiert bestimmt gute Dippsticks für Salsasoßen , leider haben die Barsche hier ein Mindestmaß von 15 cm :q 

Jetzt mal ernst , kann man das auch mit Kauelbarschen machen ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Warum nicht mit Kaulbarsch! Der schmeckt genausogut wie Flussbarsch! Kein Problem!!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

|wavey:
Kaularsche sind aber sehr seltene Fische, die man schützen sollte!
Der Barschbestand in meinem Gewässer(Einfelder See)ist aber total verbuttet und Barsche haben hier kein Mindestmaß.


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*



			
				Leif-Jesper schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:
> Kaularsche sind aber sehr seltene Fische, die man schützen sollte!
> Der Barschbestand in meinem Gewässer(Einfelder See)ist aber total verbuttet und Barsche haben hier kein Mindestmaß.


Das unterscheidet sich von Bundesland zu Bundesland, nicht überall sind Kaulbarsche selten und geschützt, da gibts reinste Kaulbarschplagen an manch einem gewässer...

@Leif:
Spendier dem "kaularsch" in Deinem Posting noch das "B"  "Kaularsch" is' aber auch ein nettes Wort


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Müsste es nicht auch eigentlich "Kaulärsche" heißen??  *grins*


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Das unterscheidet sich von Bundesland zu Bundesland, nicht überall sind Kaulbarsche selten und geschützt, da gibts reinste Kaulbarschplagen an manch einem gewässer...



Da sachste was = Vor ca. 30 Jahren war jeder zweite Fisch im Rhein ein Kaulbarsch; heute ist der Fisch hier fast ausgestorben und viele wissen garnicht, wie er aussieht. Ich hab seit Jahren im Rhein keinen mehr an der Angel gehabt.


----------



## honeybee (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Kaulbarsch, oder auch liebevoll Kaulis genannt, sind hier noch reichlich in unseren Gewässern vorhanden.

Und wenn sie sich mal am dicken Tauwurm vergreifen, haben sie auch meist geschluckt bis zum Ar***


----------



## SchwalmAngler (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Also bei uns in der Schwalm sind die Kaulbarsche teilweise die Pest hoch zehn.  Die Biester sind in Massen vorhanden und man kann sich sicher sein, das sie innerhalb küürzenter Zeit auch das allerdickste Tauwurmbündel bis zum A... schlucken wenn man mal einen Aal-Ansitz mit Tauwürmern wagt.

Wenn ich hier einen Kaulbarsch fange wird dieser auf jeden Fall dem Gewässer entnommen. Als Fischfrikadellen sind die Viecher ein Gedicht und Frittiert kann ich sie mir auch sehr gut Vorstellen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei uns in der Schwalm sind die Kaulbarsche teilweise die Pest hoch zehn.  Die Biester sind in Massen vorhanden und man kann sich sicher sein, das sie innerhalb küürzenter Zeit auch das allerdickste Tauwurmbündel bis zum A... schlucken wenn man mal einen Aal-Ansitz mit Tauwürmern wagt.



Das erinnert mich an meinem Gewässer, der Erft , zwar nicht an Kaulbarsche aber an Güstern.
Ab Juni kannste Wurm vergessen = Dauerbiss dank Millionen von Güstern (übrigens hab ich das an der Aller auch so erlebt )
Pinn im Wasser und innerhalb von 5 Sekunden Biss.
Aber auch hier = Kaum Kaulbarsche.


----------



## olafson (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

wisst ihr wie lange ein Barsch braucht bis es 15 cm lang ist???

in der Mosel gibt es in ein Paar Jahren keine mehr   :c


----------



## harley (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

tach

ich bin einer der schweizer .... übrigens gibt es gewässer bei uns da ist entnahmepflicht. soviel ich weiss ist der barsch ein wirt des hechtbandwurmes, deshalb. ich filletiere die jungs, mache einen feinen bierteig und ab ins oelbad bis sie schön braun sind!!!! als beilage vielleicht etwas salzkartoffeln und salat.  sauce die man mag, auch mayo .... mmmmh lecker. das selbe verfahren mit den felchen.

gruss harley


----------



## Leif-Jesper (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

|wavey:
Das mit dem b war keine Absicht.


----------



## BodenseeRudi (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

War heute zwischen 8:00 und 10:00 auf dem Bodensee vor Fischbach mit der Hegene unterwegs und wollte die frischgebundenen Nymphen in blau mit zwei Glasperlen als Kopf  mal testen. Felchen waren das Ziel. Bin aber nur in riesige Barschscwärme geraten so in 6 bis 8 m Wassertiefe. Als ich eine Seeforelle springen sah hat es mich geärgert das ich keine Spinnausrüstung dabei hatte. Da steigt die Spannung, denn die gehen auch auf die Hegene.  Nach 12 Barschen zwischen 15 und 20 cm war dann auch schluß. Größere sind in den Schwärmen mit der Hegene einfach nicht zu bekommen.
Aber auch ein 15er Barsch läßt sich prima filetieren. Ein Teller  voll krosser Filets ist doch oberlecker. Klar mit etwas mehr Arbeit verbunden aber mit Übung geht auch das fix. Haupsache die Klinge ist scharf.


----------



## Tosch75 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Ich mache mir auch " Barschsticks " sind einfach super lecker . Haut ab, Bauchlappen mit der Schere abgeschnitten und dann Salz , Pfeffer und Zitrone daruf, Panieren und ab in die Friteuse. Ist ein Super essen, wenn man mit Freunden zusammensitz, sich gemütlich unterhält und nen schönes kaltes Bier dazu trinkt.  

Ich habe das gleiche schon mit ca 15 cm langen Rotfedern gemacht. ist auch super lecker, aber das schuppen ist eine Qual .


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

bestimmt sind die lütten Dinger oberlecker ...
für mich als leidenschaftlicher Barschangler aber echt fast ein Frevel solche Babys mitzunehmen...  #d
sollte das Gewässer nicht gerade megamäßig verbuttet sein nehme ich garantiert keine Barsche kleiner 25cm mit nach hause....
da laß ich die Wintzlinge lieber schwimmen und laß sich dann mit 35-40cm noch mal ihre Kräfte mit meiner leichten Spinnrute messen !!!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*

Moin!
Habe mich auch wieder besonnen und nehme nur noch Barsche ab so 17 cm mit (neues Gewässer)


----------



## ThomasRö (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fast kein Barsch ist zu klein zum essen!*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja super an ! SInd frittiert bestimmt gute Dippsticks für Salsasoßen , leider haben die Barsche hier ein Mindestmaß von 15 cm :q
> 
> Jetzt mal ernst , kann man das auch mit Kauelbarschen machen ?


Gibt doch auch Kaulbarschsuppe- müsste also gehen 
Geht wahrscheinlich auch noch schneller als mit normalen Barschen die zu fangen


----------

